# I want the stock dialer with VOIP stack



## TechnoHippie (Dec 8, 2011)

Even though the Bionic is on the right version of GB to support VOIP in the native dialer - it's not there.

Does anyone know of a fix for this? Sip stack..new dialer..etc?


----------



## wseyller (Sep 23, 2011)

Groove IP which I use alot.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

